# Noob from Michigan here!



## jakluk4 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a MAC Noobie!  I was a sworn Bare Escentuals fanatic, until I stepped foot into my 1st ever MAC store about a week and a half ago....since then I added 13 eye shadows, 3 lip glosses, 3 eye kohl's, a pro palette, a paint and the #217 brush to my makeup bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wendy, the MA at MAC says I'm an addict in the making, I would have to agree!

Cant wait to see and learn more, and get to know some of you gals!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey jakluk4!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you go to the Somerset MAC Store?.   Wendy is a peach, so is the Manager there - Renata.  Great team to have your first MAC experience with.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm right across the way at the MAC Counter @ Macy's.  

Come see us sometime!  
Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hoemygosh (Jul 11, 2007)

welcome to specktra!!

;D


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the welcome!

YESSSSSS!  Went to the MAC @ Somerset!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cant remember the other gal who helped me also (jeeeez, think Heather, think) but Wendy was my "main" helper....I went back 3 times in one week! LOL  SICK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They even clapped for me after my 1st purchase and welcomed me to MAC!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was fantastic!

Anyhow, I will have to stop on by Macys next! :loveya:


----------



## labwom (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jakluk4* 

 
_





 thanks for the welcome!

YESSSSSS!  Went to the MAC @ Somerset!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cant remember the other gal who helped me also (jeeeez, think Heather, think) but Wendy was my "main" helper....I went back 3 times in one week! LOL  SICK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They even clapped for me after my 1st purchase and welcomed me to MAC!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was fantastic!

Anyhow, I will have to stop on by Macys next! :loveya:_

 
Is Wendy still there?  She helped me with getting some face products.  I have not seen her since then.  Erica is another MA.  She is very cool.  She greets me using my first name.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you attend the "Winks & Blinks" Smokey Eye / Lashes class on 7/8/2007?


----------



## Janice (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 11, 2007)

ERICA!!!!!!!!!  I think that was the other MA....she has kind of long straight hair?  I think that was the other MA, she was amazing as well!!!!  there was one guy working there, he stunk!  He left a group of us women to go hang out with his friends who came into the store....several women walked out before Erica jumped in and took care of 6 women at once!  It was all good tho, I ended up talking to other shoppers, and we were all playing in the eye shadows together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, Wendy is still there!  She has the most amazing MAC eyes! Once I saw her makeup, I knew i had to get it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her eyes were all green last time I was there! 

*sigh*I missed the class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my husband had to work, and no way was I lugging 4 boys up to MAC for a class.... I wouldnt do that to all those MAC women there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but talk about depressed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have to find out when they will be having another class....and make sure I make it, come hayll or high water!!!!  But yes, Wendy is still there, and amazing!  I told her next time I come, I'm going to take a plunge into pigments! :nod:


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the Welcome Janice!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Woo hoo!!! 
Welcome aboard.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 11, 2007)

prepare to feed your new found MAC addiction! Enjoy!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jakluk4* 

 
_ERICA!!!!!!!!!  I think that was the other MA....she has kind of long straight hair?  I think that was the other MA, she was amazing as well!!!!  there was one guy working there, he stunk!  He left a group of us women to go hang out with his friends who came into the store....several women walked out before Erica jumped in and took care of 6 women at once!  It was all good tho, I ended up talking to other shoppers, and we were all playing in the eye shadows together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, Wendy is still there!  She has the most amazing MAC eyes! Once I saw her makeup, I knew i had to get it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her eyes were all green last time I was there! 

*sigh*I missed the class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my husband had to work, and no way was I lugging 4 boys up to MAC for a class.... I wouldnt do that to all those MAC women there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but talk about depressed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have to find out when they will be having another class....and make sure I make it, come hayll or high water!!!!  But yes, Wendy is still there, and amazing!  I told her next time I come, I'm going to take a plunge into pigments! :nod:_

 
The class was excellent.  I learned a lot.

The next class is on August and it is called "Celebrity Looks".  Erica does have long, brunette hair.   I will be @ Somerset next week to check out the new lines, so I will double check with Erica on the date.  I usually go during the days to beat the rush hour traffic, even though it is pretty close to my house.  Wendy works in the evenings, right??


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Erica has to be the nicest person in cosmetics retail in the whole midwest. I love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got to know her a bit, I freelanced at that MAC store several times.


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome ladies!  You guys are awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




um
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....last time I was there was July 4th actually!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I fed my MAC addiction on the holiday, and Wendy was working!  So was Erica, if were talking about the same gal.....I think we are tho.  Almost positive that was her.

The new stuff comes out the 17th?  I need to get back up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im liking the new shadows....alto I really want to try pigments.  hmmmm maybe i will buy some 1/4 or 1/2 tsp samples off of someone instead, and try a few, since Wendy said a jar of pigments will last forever and a day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyhoo.....let me know the date of the next class, if its not to much trouble to post back....I really need to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MAC makeup, altho fun, blending is tricky and i could use all the help I can get! hahahahahaa


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra from a fellow Michigan-der (?) LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are going to love it here... but be forewarned, we're only going to increase your addiction!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi there!


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Guys!!!!  and thanks for the welcome!

hmmmmmmm does anyone know why my post count is stuck at 5?  the thing isnt moving!


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 12, 2007)

hmmmm testing again.....it was stuck on 5!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome!!!! you're going to love it here!


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL You got me here so I had to come welcome you as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have WAY more people welcoming you than I do... guess IM bad at intros! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant wait for our shopping trip today!!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome jakluk4!!


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Heather!!! Long time no speak. Thanks for telling me about this fabulous site!!!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 22, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

wow!  welcome!


----------

